

A brief history of aviation checklists - tjpick
http://www.atchistory.org/History/checklst.htm

======
GiraffeNecktie
There was a great article on medical checklists in the New Yorker a few years
back:
[http://www.newyorker.com/reporting/2007/12/10/071210fa_fact_...](http://www.newyorker.com/reporting/2007/12/10/071210fa_fact_gawande)

